# Top Secret!  Do not read!



## fronclynne (Jul 18, 2010)

I went ahead and csup'ed to RELENG_8_1 to catch up with the latest security advisory at around 14:00 EDT, and I'm not running -RC2 any more, let me tell you.

Anyway, one more drink to toast the good work of our devs and I'm off to bed.


----------



## aragon (Jul 18, 2010)

Very cool!  I've got some upgrading to do.

From UPDATING:


```
20100720:
        8.1-RELEASE.
```

RELENG_8 is still reflecting 8.1-PRERELEASE though.  I guess it's just hours away now from going 8.1-STABLE...


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 18, 2010)

The future's so bright I used to have to have had to be wearing shades.


----------



## swa (Jul 19, 2010)

lolz, writing 'Top Secret! Do not read!' will grab everyones attention, of course 
Me, when I really want people to listen to what I have to say I always whisper 
Works good.


----------



## loop (Jul 21, 2010)

Just because the tree is tagged does not mean that it is actually a release - wait for the release announcement


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 21, 2010)

loop said:
			
		

> Just because the tree is tagged does not mean that it is actually a release - wait for the release announcement



Well, maybe.


----------



## aragon (Jul 21, 2010)

I've noticed commits still reaching RELENG_8 under the 8.1-PRERELEASE guise.  I wonder if these make it into 8.1-RELEASE?


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 21, 2010)

```
> sudo csup -L2 /var/sup/81-supfile 
Parsing supfile "/var/sup/81-supfile"
Connecting to cvsup11.us.FreeBSD.org
Connected to 63.87.62.77
Server software version: SNAP_16_1h
Negotiating file attribute support
Exchanging collection information
Establishing multiplexed-mode data connection
Running
Updating collection src-all/cvs
Shutting down connection to server
Finished successfully
```

Nothing since uh . . . 14:00-ish EDT on the 18th.  Looks like the ISOs are up on at least some of the mirrors, too.

Anybody want to take bets on the date/time on the announcement?

I'll wager 13:00GMT on the 22nd.


----------



## aragon (Jul 22, 2010)

It must be real close now.  Hardware Notes and Errata have been published.


----------



## loop (Jul 23, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Nothing since uh . . . 14:00-ish EDT on the 18th.  Looks like the ISOs are up on at least some of the mirrors, too.
> 
> Anybody want to take bets on the date/time on the announcement?
> 
> I'll wager 13:00GMT on the 22nd.



Bzzzt


----------



## overmind (Jul 23, 2010)

There's also ISO for 8.1 Release


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 23, 2010)

loop said:
			
		

> Bzzzt



Dagnabit.  Is this going to be one of those "Let's push it out late Friday and hope nobody notices" things?


----------

